# Removed by OP



## permit1850 (Jun 7, 2009)

Removed by OP


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boards. 
Your book sounds very interesting and I have downloaded a copy.  
Looking forward to reading more of your posts.  
deb


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just downloaded a sample of your book.

Welcome!  Enjoy the boards. We are happy to have you here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Charles Chuck--

Thanks for joining KindleBoards and sharing your book with us!

You've made a great start here! If you haven't already, be sure to post in Introductions & Welcomes about yourself. In addition to your signature, you may use the book cover image as your Avatar, if you wish.

If you haven't already found them (and it seems you may have), the forum decorum rules including guidelines for authors are here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

We encourage authors to be active in all parts of the KindleBoards! Many find that they find as many readers through participating in other discussions as they do through posting here in the Book Bazaar.

Welcome again! I look forward to sampling your book with an eye to buying!

Betsy
Book Corner/Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Chuck,

I just downloaded your book. Don't know how anyone can resist dogs and drag racing in the same book.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a tip: If you price the book at $1.00 (instead of 99 cents), Amazon will reduce it to 80 cents and I believe you will still make slightly more money while giving your potential customers even more of a bargain.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> Just a tip: If you price the book at $1.00 (instead of 99 cents), Amazon will reduce it to 80 cents and I believe you will still make slightly more money while giving your potential customers even more of a bargain.


Never mind: Your digital list price is $1.24, which Amazon reduced to .99. So don't listen to me.  I had assumed your digital list price and Amazon price (.99) were both the same.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

It doesn't look as though your list price change "took". You might want to see if  there was a save button you missed during the process.

Karen


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chuck--

I merged this thread with your original topic as we request one thread per book, thanks!

Note that the only way people seem to be able to get updated books is by having Amazon customer service refund their money and delete the book from their media library and then repurchasing. It's unfortunate, as it should be one of the benefits of electronic editions.

Betsy
Book Corner moderator


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll have to try it.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked this one up yesterday.  I started with the sample and it seems interesting, I will let you know how it goes once I read it!!

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Chuck,

I read the book this morning. I sat on the deck and read and laughed until I cried. We don't have a dog anymore but it sure brought back a lot of memories of all of the ones we did have. Thanks, I really enjoyed it. BTW, great taste in cars!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoyed Dad, Dog and Fish very much.  I had the sample downloaded awhile ago, but didn't buy the book until right after the new formatted version was available.  Once in awhile my timing is right.


----------

